# New to Wading



## Chris.d514

I'm just getting into wading and looking for some advise on set up and places. I have a set of Game Winner chest waders that are still new in the box, a FTU 7' rod with a diawa sol spinning, a Garcia 6500 on an ugly stick and a 6.5' FTU wader rod that I'm looking at getting a bait caster for to replace the Garcia. I'm in the Deer Park/La Porte area.


----------



## Sisco Kid

What's your price range?


----------



## jesco

There are a lot of people here who can give you better advice than I can, but in my opinion, your rod and reel will do just fine. I use popping corks with DOA shrimp or live shrimp, or throw a Catch 2000 plug or topwaters at or near San Luis Pass. I keep it simple, which may or not be a good idea, but thats how I roll. I suggest a net, stingray resistant wading boots and remember to shuffle your feet!
BTW, I use this same set up when wading the surf as well.


----------



## Chris.d514

Wanting to stay under 200 for the reel

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sisco Kid

H2O mettle 69.99
The New Curado 179.99
Shimano Citica 200E 100.00
On eBay. Those would be my personal choice.


----------



## Part Timer

I love my Citica


----------



## troutless

X -2 on the Citica! I use a Citica 100


----------



## jesco

Whoops, I misunderstood your post. I also vote for Citica.


----------



## willygee

OP, i starting wading just last year and really that was when I starting using lures. I was mainly a bait fisher off the banks and what an awesome transition! I did a **** ton of research and asked questions before I ventured out and my first trip was wading the surf and i walked right in! I'll share my experience from wading surf.

In terms of setup, i guess it depends on those two rods you have but they seem ok. If i take two with me i like a stiffer, heavy rod (i have a temple fork 6.5 MH) that I use for throwing plugs then when the top bite is off i transition to a lighter more finesse rod and try to jig. Sometimes I will just use one rod a 7' baitcaster that is M action and find that is kinda hybrid for me throwing plugs or jigging.

I would NOT wear waders if you are fishing the surf. water may be fairly calm but all of a sudden a wave could come out of no where and fill up your waders. Also get a pfd if you do not have one. Here is a thread on things to remember wading the surf:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=500163

I dont really use a pfd in the surf but definitely will in the bays as there are potholes that could plunge you. If you think that is a joke read of the stories on the board and you will find out.

Typically for the surf I wear surf shoes, long pants (jellyfish), and wade belt. Wade belt has two pockets for switching lures. I also bring a boca-like tool, stringer, maybe a knife. Most ppl say to keep it simple when wading.

Check the conditions too. Usually for the surf you want flat and green/clear conditions (swellinfo.com) for throwing plugs but i think thats good for jigging too.

I'm still kinda learning myself but i would say try to give yourself a good chance for success at the beginning and it will be like you've picked up fishing for the first time all over again! Thats how it was for me - caught two undersized specs and a keeper red (tossed the hook) but it was a thrill!


----------



## Chris.d514

Went out this morning to see what I could find and ended up in Baytown. Caught a 27" speck on a top water with my spinning reel. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.d514

Citica, Chronarch, or Curado?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## shorty70

Citica...good reel and less money.


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

willygee said:


> I dont really use a pfd in the surf but definitely will in the bays as there are potholes that could plunge you. If you think that is a joke read of the stories on the board and you will find out.


Granted I don't ever wear a PFD at all... of all places to use a PFD while wade fishing, the surf is absolutely where I would wear one. Shuffle your feet, and go slow. Most people think shuffling your feet is just for rays, but its also to feel for stuff like potholes. You can't fall into a pothole or drop off if you feel it first.



Chris.d514 said:


> Went out this morning to see what I could find and ended up in Baytown. Caught a 27" speck on a top water with my spinning reel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Pics or didn't happen. haha

When it comes to wading, simpler is better. A rod, a reel, a belt, some pliers, a stringer if you plan on keeping fish, and an over the should box for lures. That's it. Anything else will get in your way, regardless of what anyone else will tell you.

Nets, bogas, extra rods, too many lures, knifes, and the like will only get lost or slow you down. Use a rod and reel setup that allows you to throw all of your lures... I can throw a 1/16th ounce jighead or a jumbo topwater with my setup, which is just your basic medium light blank. Don't get caught up in having certain rods to throw certain lures... it's the indian not the bow. Any 6'6 to 7'0 medium light action rod will chunk whatever lure you're going to use on the Texas coast.

Whenever people first start off wading they will carry with them everything... eventually you will get down to the basics. I have recently even started leaving my lure box in the boat when wading. I hang a topwater and a mirrolure on my hat, and have 2 or 3 soft plastics in my shirt pocket... if I can't make it work with those, then I need to make a move or be a better fisherman.


----------



## Chris.d514

Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Most people think shuffling your feet is just for rays, but its also to feel for stuff like potholes. You can't fall into a pothole or drop off if you feel it first.


Found that out the hard way when I dropped about 5 min in.



Bone Saw Phaser Beam! said:


> Pics or didn't happen. haha


----------



## Bone Saw Phaser Beam!

Chris.d514 said:


> Found that out the hard way when I dropped about 5 min in.
> 
> Shufflin is good... helps your two-steppin too! haha


that will do! nice feesh!!


----------



## FISHP

Thats crazy, You will fish a bunch of hours for every one of those you catch. Like years most likely, 27" trout are a real trophy out of G bay system.


----------



## Chris.d514

Went out to the same spot today and got a 24" spec. Lost another 20+" that sheered my line on the oyster bed


----------



## Sisco Kid

If you need a wade box, let me know,I have a few, and maybe some other things u might need.


----------



## goose83

Where do u go?..I used to go wading a lot but now I don't have anybody to go with..don't really like wading by myself.


----------



## M213690H

Goose83. Where do you wade at? I'm looking for someone to wade with as well. My buddies don't get out enough for me.


----------



## Chris.d514

Been going to Baytown but want to start working my way south towards Galveston. I'm up for getting a group together to go fishing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## M213690H

Chris.d514 That sounds like an awesome idea


----------



## goose83

I'll go..


----------



## slinginplastic

don't listen to them they just want to know where you are catching those nice trout. lol just kidding I'm looking to go wading too can you show me exactly where you have been going!


----------



## M213690H

We just won't tell slinginastic..just kidding guys..no need to go to secret spots just get out for some fishing.


----------



## Chris.d514

Looking at trying somewhere new this weekend anybody got a place in the bay they don't mind sharing? Or does a group want to get together and try somewhere?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.d514

I got a new Citica but and having trouble getting a good distance on the cast. Any advice for getting more that about 20 yards? I get about 40 yards with the same lure on a spinning.


----------



## JustSlabs

I plan on going Friday if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## slinginplastic

Chris.d514 have you opened the side plate on the reel and adjusted the brakes on it?


----------



## jesco

I fish the surf from Surfside to Pirates, plus W.Bay south shoreline around SLP from May to October. I fish all week from June till end of August. No boat, so its all walk in wading. I do have a good 4x4 so beachfront travel is easy. PM me if you need a partner. I usually fish alone during the week, my friends can usually only fish weekends.


----------



## Chris.d514

Slingin not sure exactly how to adjust the brakes so I haven't done anything to the reel yet except adjust the drag.


----------



## katjim00

Pop the side cover open. There are little plastic pieces in there. The ones that slide are the active ones. The ones that are locked inward are non fuctional during use. Say 2 are active take one and click it in to lock it. Your tension may be too tight as well. That will slow your cast down a lot.


----------



## M213690H

Going out tomm thursday morn and afternoon to try my luck for a first wade. Planning to go around sportsman road if anyone is interested.


----------



## shoalnuff

M213690H said:


> Going out tomm thursday morn and afternoon to try my luck for a first wade. Planning to go around sportsman road if anyone is interested.


:rotfl: Cool, let us know how you did !:rotfl:


----------



## M213690H

Not very good  got skunked still got lots to learn


----------



## Chris.d514

I keep hearing that Anahuac Refuge is a great place to go and was thinking of going Saturday morning. If anyone has some advice or want to meet there let me know.


----------



## Sisco Kid

Soft mud, watch yourself. 

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.d514

Got two specks and M213690H got a slot red. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## goose83

Anybody wade out of _mccollum park_ lately?


----------



## OnedayScratch

goose83 said:


> Anybody wade out of _mccollum park_ lately?


2 weeks ago. Too windy. Went by Sat and there were 20 trucks out front. Saw one guy land one in an hour and a half.


----------



## Chris.d514

After the sun burn I got this weekend I'm look at getting one of the breathable face mask on the market and maybe the sleeves. Anybody use theses before or have a recommendation?


----------



## goose83

Get one of those ninja fishing shirts...sweet..probably like 70 bucks though


----------



## Chris.d514

Anyone been to Seawolf lately? I think the flounder should be on their way back in.


----------



## goose83

I haven't but it would be nice to hit it soon...


----------



## Chris.d514

I think I may go out there on the 5th


----------



## Chris.d514

Been looking at maps and wondered if anyone fishes chocolate bay.


----------



## Chris.d514

Went by ftu for their tent sale and picked up a 6'2" Castaway rod for $30


----------



## Reloder28

Nearly stepped in an 80 ft deep hole, stepped on a Gaff Top and impaled my foot, had a rather large ray graze my leg & had a shark drag me down....no more wading for me.


----------



## K LoLo

Figured I wouldn't start a new thread related to this. 

I am also new to wading and I'm going to attempt to go out this weekend (provided it is nice). I'm going to be buying some gear soon. 

My question is, for wade boots, I see a few different kinds. Some look like they are made for hiking and then there are the "flats boots" that look like kind of like...rugged water shoes for less of a better term.

Which boots do you prefer and why? It would seem to me like the hiking ones would really weigh you down.

Also, I'm really considering some ray guards. I've searched on here and it basically seems like a discussion between the Foreverlast (either the shield or the full boot with shields) and the crackshot guards.

For the foreverlast, is it better to just get the one boot? How do they do if you walk over some shell. Durable?

Does anyone carry the crackshot in the Houston area (FTU, possibly?). 

Any advice would be appreciated. I'm thinking the main thing for me is safety. So if I have to spend a few extra bucks, I don't mind.


----------



## jesco

K LoLo said:


> Figured I wouldn't start a new thread related to this.
> 
> I am also new to wading and I'm going to attempt to go out this weekend (provided it is nice). I'm going to be buying some gear soon.
> 
> My question is, for wade boots, I see a few different kinds. Some look like they are made for hiking and then there are the "flats boots" that look like kind of like...rugged water shoes for less of a better term.
> 
> Which boots do you prefer and why? It would seem to me like the hiking ones would really weigh you down.
> 
> Also, I'm really considering some ray guards. I've searched on here and it basically seems like a discussion between the Foreverlast (either the shield or the full boot with shields) and the crackshot guards.
> 
> For the foreverlast, is it better to just get the one boot? How do they do if you walk over some shell. Durable?
> 
> Does anyone carry the crackshot in the Houston area (FTU, possibly?).
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated. I'm thinking the main thing for me is safety. So if I have to spend a few extra bucks, I don't mind.


I use foreverlast boots with attached rayguard. I wade West Bay mostly, lots of rays. The seperate guards would move around and slide on my legs, so I finally got the one piece boot/guard. 
Pretty durable, but did slice part of the boot jumping out of the boat and landing on oyster shell. Would have been BAD if I didn't have sturdy boots on though!


----------



## CroakerChoker

I like the Garcia 5500, not as heavy and still plenty of line. I also use the H20 Inshore Rod. Inexpensive but effective and reliable set up.


----------

